# Wear your safety harnesses or else.......



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

Heard this sad story on the news Chrismas eve. 4 men died when the suspended scaffolding they were working on broke in two. None of them had harnesses or safety lines on.

http://www.globaltoronto.com/Scaffolding+broke+unknown+reasons+police/2385721/story.html


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow. Sad story. I can not believe that none of them had harnesses and safety lines on.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Complacency kills.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Wow. Sad story. I can not believe that none of them had harnesses and safety lines on.


The contractor had received stop work orders for safety violations at the beggining of December and they were lifted the week before the accident. The workers were all eastern european at least three of them spoke little english so it is a pretty good bet they never had any training and didnt know any better. You would think though that a building with 300 suites in it would have some other trades living there and watching the violations and call it in.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bummer, I hope the people in charge are made to pay dearly for their lack of concern for human life.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I have no respect for those who have no concern for the safety of their employees or those affected by their work. I guess I'm lucky because the only ongoing problem I seem to have with my employees is having them change the pre-filters and cartridges on their masks....and I buy those items by the case. Go figure...


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Someones head should roll :yes:

But,,, we are our own safety officers too. Surely they knew they each needed a harness.

Still a tragedy though.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

Induspray said:


> Heard this sad story on the news Chrismas eve. 4 men died when the suspended scaffolding they were working on broke in two. None of them had harnesses or safety lines on.
> 
> http://www.globaltoronto.com/Scaffolding+broke+unknown+reasons+police/2385721/story.html


The update on the story now after a police investigation is that all 5 guys had harnesses on. 4 of the five did not have their lanyards attached to the safety lines so they might as well not have had the harnesses on. The fifth guy had his harness on and attached to the safety line but unfortuneatley for him his safety line was not attached to an anchor point on the roof so as he fell the rope fell with him.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Everyone should visit the OSHA site and either download or get OSHA publications. Many new reg's this year.

http://www.osha.gov/pls/publications/publication.html


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

That is truly sad. I cant believe no harnesses.. Prayers for the families. It seems like 5 on that thing at once is really pushing it. I wonder what the ratings for that scaffold are. I also wonder if they were all working near the middle of it, looks like it snapped in the center.


----------

